# Question: Perfecto Tanks



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey I have always jealous of you people in the UK that are able to get Perfecto Tanks with the shelves in it because I can't get my hands on one here in the US. So I was wondering... say if I pay someone for the tank and the shipping would they be able to buy one and ship it to the States for me??? That would be awesome and be forever gratful. I could also send some stuff that we have in the US that you guys in the UK don't have in your pets stores ^^ Please PM me or post here if you can do this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi April.

I think the cost of shipping would make this virtually cost prohibitive. The best rate I could find for the weight and dimensions was £140, plus the cost of the tank of £70... a grand total of over $300. If it's any consolation - I don't rate them particulalrly highly - they're a pain to clean.

Of couse, if money is no issue - I'm happy to escort one over to the sunshine state personally! 

Paul


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It might be cheaper for you to buy some glass, silicone and a glass cutting tool and add some in yourself...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

If you did make one I wouldn't use the slide out lid because I have one myself and whenever you slide the lid out it REALLY upsets the mice and send them running!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

You could ship some coloured carefresh over


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay well I have always thought about making my own and I guess I can give it a try this summer when I have free time.

And yes I can ship some colored Carefresh over  You can PM me about it


----------

